# Begging: HD Tivo, 2nd disk dying--options?



## grins (Feb 2, 2001)

I've got an HDTivo, to which I added a 180mb disk. That second disk is dying (console log attached with the read error, if you care).

What are my options for saving the TiVo and shows I have? I have a 250MB disk that I'm not using, can I rebind that to the existing master? 

If so, can I use the extra 70 mb on the 250?

Can I copy the shows (at least the retrievable ones) from the bad 180 MB drive to the new 250 and have them work? 

Help me, Obi-Wan; you're my only hope


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can likely dd_rescue copy the drive, then use mfsadd.


----------



## grins (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks, classicsat!

Since my post this morning, I ran the manufacturer utility, which found and mapped out a bad sector. HDTiVo seems to be running okay now...

I didn't know one could replace a second drive with a larger one. Should I just use the regular dd command on the old drive to the 250, then mfsadd the 250? or would ddrescue find (and fix!  ) other problems that the manufacturer utility missed?


----------

